
Meetings are probably the most actionable way of transforming organizations - aniobi
https://medium.com/wisembly-jam/meetings-are-probably-the-most-actionable-way-of-transforming-business-organisation-b30f46707d07
======
sharemywin
It literally took 5 clicks to get to their website from that article. and it
was all routed through product hunt. so, if you go to twitter PH gets credit,
if you go from medium to twitter to PH, PH gets credit.

Overall, the product seemed like a great idea for orgs.

problem I see is changing "meeting types" is going to need C level buy in.

